# Juice Recommendations for MTL



## ddk1979 (6/11/18)

I'm getting a bit tired of the juices I usually vape and am looking for some recommendations.
Now the 1st thing many people would say is ... go and have a look at the Ecigssa Local Juice Award thread, but I've tried that and found relatively few that suit my tastes because :

1. I only do MTL
2. I don't like menthol
3. I don't like ice
4. Juices that I've tried at vape stores or from other vapers often taste great because they are in DL rta's, but when I use them in my MTL rta's, they don't taste so wonderful at all.

So hopefully there are a few people out there who are in a similar situation who can pass on some recommendations.

*EDIT*
*I don't like tobacco/cigar flavours either*

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/11/18)

I hear you and feel your frustration @ddk1979 
Not many good MTL juices available

I like them stronger and around the 50/50 PG/VG mark for good MTL

I can suggest the following though. Try Joose-e-liqz Havana Nightz. And add some 36mg PG nic. Will take up the nic level and increase the PG content. Its a glorious juice and i like it a lot for MTL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/18)

Thanks for the recommendation @Silver , but you just reminded me that I don't like tobacco flavours either.
Regarding nic content, I have worked my way down from 18mg to 6mg and now on my way to 3mg.
The initial few drops in nic (18 to 15 to 12mg) weren't so bad, but 6mg to 3mg is a bit tough, so I've upped to 4.5mg by mixing a bottle of 6mg with one of 3mg.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (6/11/18)

Do you diy? If so, maybe @Andre has some recommendations. I believe he also does MTL and his mixes that I tried at the vapemeet are fantastic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/11/18)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation @Silver , but you just reminded me that I don't like tobacco flavours either.
> Regarding nic content, I have worked my way down from 18mg to 6mg and now on my way to 3mg.
> The initial few drops in nic (18 to 15 to 12mg) weren't so bad, but 6mg to 3mg is a bit tough, so I've upped to 4.5mg by mixing a bottle of 6mg with one of 3mg.
> 
> .



ah ok, that makes sense
I would recommend a very icy fruit but you dont like menthol
Its a pity because i find the strong menthol raises the throat hit for me and it works nicely in MTL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Do you diy? If so, maybe @Andre has some recommendations. I believe he also does MTL and his mixes that I tried at the vapemeet are fantastic




Unfortunately I don't DIY .... I got short-changed in the general DIY gene department
A long while ago I tried a naartjie juice that @Andre made and it was really good - it's a pity he's not nearby.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/18)

ddk1979 said:


> Unfortunately I don't DIY .... I got short-changed in the general DIY gene department
> A long while ago I tried a naartjie juice that @Andre made and it was really good - it's a pity he's not nearby.
> 
> .



@ddk1979 , maybe Andre cani recommend two or three recipes for you and someone nearby can mix them up for you. I suppose thats the benefit of DIY - making a juice to suit your taste and vaping style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/18)

Silver said:


> @ddk1979 , maybe Andre cani recommend two or three recipes for you and someone nearby can mix them up for you. I suppose thats the benefit of DIY - making a juice to suit your taste and vaping style




Love your suggestion @Silver 
Paging @Andre 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (6/11/18)

ddk1979 said:


> Unfortunately I don't DIY .... I got short-changed in the general DIY gene department
> A long while ago I tried a naartjie juice that @Andre made and it was really good - it's a pity he's not nearby.
> 
> .


My best recommended MTL is twisp.
I have put some 3mg koble munky in a twisp ion to ckeck the device and I was surprised that it rocked in there although not the nic strength I prefere for mtl.
other than that I also indulge in the Liqua range from time to time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/18)

Resistance said:


> My best recommended MTL is twisp.
> I have put some 3mg koble munky in a twisp ion to ckeck the device and I was surprised that it rocked in there although not the nic strength I prefere for mtl.
> other than that I also indulge in the Liqua range from time to time




Thanks @Resistance , First time I hear about the Muschif Munky range (thank you google)
Will give it a try

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/11/18)

ddk1979 said:


> Love your suggestion @Silver
> Paging @Andre
> 
> .


I mix all my juices, even tobacco juices, at 40PG/60VG. When I first got them I upped the concentrate percentages and mixed at 45PG/55VG for my Joyetech Ecos, but found it really does not make a difference - all I need is higher nic for these small, low powered (6.8W) devices. I can mix a few for you @ddk1979. Shall PM you.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (6/11/18)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks @Resistance , First time I hear about the Muschif Munky range (thank you google)
> Will give it a try
> 
> .


Still its not a MTL juice,flavour wasn't bad but it was a decent vape.pm @MartinDC maybe they have an mtl range
oh! and @Rude Rudi 's vape fuel icee lytchee also was a stunner on mtl for a 3mg juice

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/18)

Andre said:


> I mix all my juices, even tobacco juices, at 40PG/60VG. When I first got them I upped the concentrate percentages and mixed at 45PG/55VG for my Joyetech Ecos, but found it really does not make a difference - all I need is higher nic for these small, low powered (6.8W) devices. I can mix a few for you @ddk1979. Shall PM you.







Thanks so much @Andre 

.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ddk1979 (9/11/18)

What a lovely way to start a day, especially on a Friday
Just received some juice that @Andre mixed and sent to me all free of charge even though I was prepared to pay for it.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH @Andre - this is really very kind of you and is much appreciated.

Juice still needs to steep for between 1 and 2 weeks, but I'll give my thoughts after I've been through 2-3 tanks of each juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/18)

I said it once and I will say it again.There is a reason why @Andre has so many medals.

They are earned and this is just once again an example why the man is a *LEGEND*. He is a perfect example what this forum stands for. 

WELL DONE KIND SIR , YOU ARE *AWESOME.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nitro (9/11/18)

I use Liqua mostly for my MTL. Large amount of flavours and go all the way up to 18mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/18)

Awesome @Andre ! What a great gesture

@ddk1979 , enjoy it! Looking forward to hearing how they go and I hope it will help your MTL vaping !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/11/18)

@ddk1979 I know.

I
experienced first hand awesomeness from @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

